# أريد برنامج جدول زمني صناعي



## fhamad3 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أعزائي الأعضاء

أريد الحصول على برنامج يقوم بعمل الجدول الزمني الصناعي لمنتج معين ( مثل تصنيع عدد كبير من المطابخ الألمنيوم - الأثاث الخشبي) وغيرها من المنتجات المقاربة لما ذكرت.
أرجو الإفادة جزاكم الله ألف خير


----------



## صناعي1 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

طلبك اخي الكريم يندرج تحت ما يسمى بالجدولة او بالانجليزي Scheduling
و هو من المهارات الاساسية التي يجب ان يتقنها المهندس الصناعي
اما عن البرامج، فهناك العديد من البرامج التي تقوم بذلك و من اهمها هي برامج ERP حيث تقوم هذه البرامج بعمل برامج الانتاج تلقائيا و هذه برامج كبيرة و هدفها ادارة كافة موارد المؤسسة و هي مكلفة و تحتاج لخبرة وتدريب على استعمالها
اما ما قد يصلح للحالة التي عرضتها، فربما تحتاج برنامج لعمل جدولة فقط و يوجد مثل هذه البرامج لكن استبعد ان تجد برنامجا مجانيا و للبحث على النت ابحث عن scheduling software و ان شاء الله تجد مطلوبك

للاطلاع اكثر يمكنك زيارة المواضيع التالية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t130568.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t94306.html


----------



## صناعي1 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

طلبك اخي الكريم يندرج تحت ما يسمى بالجدولة او بالانجليزي Scheduling
و هو من المهارات الاساسية التي يجب ان يتقنها المهندس الصناعي
اما عن البرامج، فهناك العديد من البرامج التي تقوم بذلك و من اهمها هي برامج ERP حيث تقوم هذه البرامج بعمل برامج الانتاج تلقائيا و هذه برامج كبيرة و هدفها ادارة كافة موارد المؤسسة و هي مكلفة و تحتاج لخبرة وتدريب على استعمالها
اما ما قد يصلح للحالة التي عرضتها، فربما تحتاج برنامج لعمل جدولة فقط و يوجد مثل هذه البرامج لكن استبعد ان تجد برنامجا مجانيا و للبحث على النت ابحث عن scheduling software و ان شاء الله تجد مطلوبك

للاطلاع اكثر يمكنك زيارة المواضيع التالية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t130568.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t94306.html


----------



## 3dmedo (1 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا للافادة


----------

